# AirPlay et Freebox



## CreatixEA (23 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour,

Je ne sais pas réellement où poser la question alors je considère la Freebox comme une périphérique. *->*Alors pourquoi penses tu qu'on ait ouvert un topic qui lui est spécialement dédié dans "Internet et réseau" ? 

Comme je ne peux pas fusionner là bas, je ferme ici, et tu vas poster ta question là bas !

En réalité je souhaiterais savoir s'il est possible d'utiliser sa freebox comme un client AirPlay. En d'autres termes, serait-il possible de lire directement une vidéos depuis l'ipad (iOS 4.2.1) sur la freebox ???

J'ai posé la question aussi sur les forums ADUF

Merci par avance de vos réponses,
Émilien


----------

